# Making a "praline" from spring roll pastry?



## johG (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi all.

I am making some sort of a deconstructed sushi dish, and I was wondering if anyone here has tried making a "praline" from spring roll pastry, sesame oil and sesamy seeds -> oven until it's crispy. I guess praline is the wrong term, but I can't remember the correct term. 

If so, what kind of spring roll pastry should I use? And by the way, I don't want it to be too fatty, so I want to avoid deep frying it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 15, 2015)

Spring rolls are made from rice flour, which doesn't have the same properties as wheat flour from which traditional pastry is made. I imagine if you moistened rice paper with water to soften it, then brushed with sesame oil and sprinkled with the seeds, you would get the result you want. I'd do it with a low temperature oven, like 300F. I think you just need to experiment  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## johG (Dec 18, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> Spring rolls are made from rice flour, which doesn't have the same properties as wheat flour from which traditional pastry is made. I imagine if you moistened rice paper with water to soften it, then brushed with sesame oil and sprinkled with the seeds, you would get the result you want. I'd do it with a low temperature oven, like 300F. I think you just need to experiment  Let us know how it goes.


 It actually went fine, thanks!

I soaked two thin sheets together with some reduced king crab juice. Added sesame oil, a bit of white+black sesame seeds and some salt. Oven for ~5 min (~300F).


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 18, 2015)

Nice! Such an interesting idea. I'm glad it worked out for you.


----------



## johG (Dec 18, 2015)

Cucumber wrapped: King crab, seaweed, grapefruit, rice, coriander, pickled red chili, spring onion.
With avocado-ginger cream, trout roe, soy sauce and wasabi powder


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 18, 2015)

johG said:


> Cucumber wrapped: King crab, seaweed, grapefruit, rice, coriander, pickled red chili, spring onion.
> With avocado-ginger cream, trout roe, soy sauce and wasabi powder



That's a stunning picture!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 18, 2015)

How pretty!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 18, 2015)

Beautiful! I love cucumbers and sesame


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 18, 2015)

Wow...what a beautiful pic, johG!


----------

